# Pump / Powerhead for water change



## Marco_Carvalho (20 May 2017)

Hi,

Wich pump or powerhead should i use to do my water changes? I do a weekly 100l water change for a 300l aquarium. The sink is +/- 4 meters away and the diference of height between the sink and the aquarium is 50cm. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (20 May 2017)

Probably something around 1200 l/h will do the job without being so powerfull to churn things too badly. Mine is enough to pump water back from the ageing barrel into the tank (about 5 foot height)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (20 May 2017)

I suggest you go for the largest head pump you can afford, 4m is too long to drive for the pump with 1200lph, 
Its not only the lph but also you should comside the Hmax of the pump you intent to buy.

Mine is with 2m Hmax and it takes few min to pump 1.6m high, from the pail on the floor. as the water level decreases, head will increase thus the flow rate also will reduce

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (20 May 2017)

Along this 4m long, does the pipe alway be with in that 50cm height difference or does it fall onto the floor?

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (20 May 2017)

Length of pipe add resistance to flow but has no effect on height that can be pumped. For years I used a jbl u750 pump on a remote controlled mains socket in the kitchen to pump rewarmed dechlorinated water from 40l tubs 10m odd into my tank. The jbl outlet pushes fine into standard 12.5mm uk hose pipe so no special sized pipe required. Putting the 40l tubs on worktop in kitchen improved flow rate but was acceptable when pumped from floor level. Remote used to turn pump off when tank full.


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (20 May 2017)

Just to say my cheapo chinese one manages ok with 5 meters of 20 mm diameter hose and pushing it 5ft up...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpy1 (20 May 2017)

I have used a cheap chinese rated at 1000 l/h - less than 10 pounds for over 2 years. The garden hose I use is about 6 metres.
To give an idea of timings, I  change about 150l in about 1 hour, Siphon of first then using  a plastic dustbin to make a RO mix.


----------



## Marco_Carvalho (20 May 2017)

Madhav said:


> Along this 4m long, does the pipe alway be with in that 50cm height difference or does it fall onto the floor?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


 
Hello, yes, its always with in those 50cm height. Its the kitchen sink.


----------



## Marco_Carvalho (20 May 2017)

Do you guys think this one makes the job?

Aqua Nova NPH - 1800


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/aqua-nova...hash=item27f7440272:m:mVjCLEFyZoA9vqUakDJqQ4A


----------

